

Show HN: Please review my startup - make beautiful ebooks in minutes - mateo999
http://www.chaptermill.com

======
mateo999
Hi HN,

I've just released ChapterMill and I'd love to know what you think.

I've noticed that a lot of authors struggle when it comes to formatting their
ebooks - embedding fonts, setting font sizes, margins, floating images, etc.
Makes sense: they're writers, not coders. So ChapterMill is my attempt to
create a tool that allows them to build their book and style it using a simple
UI for great-looking books.

This is a MVP - there are lots of features I plan to add (image replacement so
that embedded fonts display on Kindle e-ink devices, public author pages, many
more styling options, etc etc). It also needs help pages, instructions and
FAQs, but hopefully the site is quite self-explanatory for now.

I haven't put a payment system in yet (coming later today) but the idea is to
charge a fee when the author is happy with his book and wants to download the
EPUB or MOBI file to distribute elsewhere.

Please let me know what you think!

~~~
helen842000
It's an interesting product. I'm working on an ebook and would certainly find
it useful at the end of the writing process.

I had a look and I wanted to see some further screenshots, showing off the
type of headlines, fonts etc that it's capable of

Currently you're selling it with mostly words (3 columns at the bottom) for
something visual, you need to sell it visually.

~~~
mateo999
Hi Helen,

Thanks for your feedback. Yes, it's in need of a lot more in terms of both
words and pictures - I released it as it is just to get it out of the gate,
and get some early feedback.

I hope to add screenshots and more text in the coming days.

